

Cellular network location data used to track holiday population shifts in France - liotier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SMRcUvF28w

======
liotier
The study from which this video has been produced:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/10/23/1408439111](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/10/23/1408439111)

